# North platte.....



## dime (Apr 29, 2009)

damn this IS a big ass yard. but i was walking away from it on front st to highway 30 to get downtown this morning and a worker drove by going to work and then turned around came back gave me 10 bucks and a ride to the log cabin. then in the truck he had a U.P. hat on the dash and i said "nice hat". he said "its yours"(it says "North Platte Service Unit" on one side, and "Feelin' Fine In 2009" on the back) then when i got out of the truck he yelled at me to come back to the truck and gave me a brand new pair of U.P. gloves. so now lets see if i can get out of here without going to jail.


----------



## dime (Apr 29, 2009)

except for the pack, and how bad i need a shower


----------



## connerR (Apr 29, 2009)

Say that you've just been working overtime?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 29, 2009)

What a bit of luck!


----------



## db3kfan (Apr 29, 2009)

damn. i aint got no official train gear


----------



## Ghostie (Apr 30, 2009)

do you like the town? how is it?


----------



## dime (May 1, 2009)

i dont know how it was.. i just went to the library and then tried to get out


----------



## LeilaniRose (Feb 3, 2010)

We are in that exact same situation. I got me a pair of gloves and $10 from a worker too haha. Now we've been stuck here for a week and a half


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 3, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Damn at the rate your going people may mistake you for an employee!



Once at a siding I was walking the 2 cars from my boxcar to the unit to take a fat one. On the way out I was walking down the gangplank and totally made eye contact with a small town sheriff driving down a residential street parallel to the train. I just nodded at him and he kept drivin'. I kind of credit it to the basic Carhart jacket, intact pants, and old driving cap I was wearin. All I needed was a reflective safety vest


----------

